# Water projection



## csilvia9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, Im just starting production of the Little Mermaid Jr at our Junior High. My Director would like to use video projection to create a water effect. I don't have the money to rent H2O projectors so thought I could do something with the existing projectors we have. What I need is a video of rippling water. I have some knowledge of Adobe After Effects and was thinking of creating an animation. Does anyone have some advice?

Thank you
Csilvia


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 22, 2013)

Instead of creating new images, have you searched the various royalty free, stock footage sites?

[List at http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...curtain-projection-media-clip.html#post141930 .]
Are you looking for something more realistic or cartoonish? Do you want to see the water, or the reflection? There are plenty of lighting effects to make the water reflection look, which may get you more intensity than with the projector.


----------



## dbaxter (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got the ones we made with After Effects for Frog & Toad. PM me and we'll work out the download.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 22, 2013)

Underwater effects look more realistic if the light appears to come from above rather than from a front light, since the majority of light in the sea comes from above (bio-luminescent creatures excepted). I don't know if you have the right mounting hardware for overhead use but if so, you might consider mounting a projector pointing down. I'm doing Little Mermaid Jr. in June and I'm spoiled by having several MLs with a feature set that makes for excellent water effects, and a console that makes slow colour chases through the rest of the rig a breeze.

Apollo and Rosco have some cookbooks for water effects here, if renting a gobo rotator or other effect device is an option.

Apollo Design | Creative F/X Guide
RoscoEffects's channel - YouTube


----------



## JohnHartman (Feb 24, 2013)

We wrapped up Little Mermaid jr. a couple of weeks ago. We ended up going down the gobo rotator route for the water feel...


----------

